# I just bought a like new Canon 400mm f/5.6L for $600...



## jdramirez (May 22, 2013)

from Amazon from a Marketplace seller. It was in like new condition, so is there any chance that the purchase will go through? I'm thinking no... It was from a pretty reputable seller, but normally the lens sell for $900 used. So that is too steep of a discount, right?


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 22, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I just bought a like new Canon 400mm f/5.6L for $600........so is there any chance that the purchase will go through? I'm thinking no...




?


----------



## jdramirez (May 22, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a like new Canon 400mm f/5.6L for $600........so is there any chance that the purchase will go through? I'm thinking no...
> ...


I believe what I was asking is whether it was at all likely that anyone would sell a like new 400mm L for 600. outside of crack heads, I don't see that type of discount happening.


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 22, 2013)

I'm asking because if you don't believe the deal is real, why give them a credit card number?


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 22, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> I'm asking because if you don't believe the deal is real, why give them a credit card number?


He bought it from Amazon... amazon protects you from scams and that kind of stuff...


----------



## crasher8 (May 22, 2013)

I believe I saw the same deal. $595 ? Gone now but I can't wait to hear about how it goes.


----------



## jdramirez (May 23, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> I'm asking because if you don't believe the deal is real, why give them a credit card number?



The other guy mentioned this, but when you buy through Amazon, they get all of your info and the seller only gets your address. I sell through Amazon all the time and I really like their setup over Ebay. I hate ebay.


----------



## jdramirez (May 23, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> I believe I saw the same deal. $595 ? Gone now but I can't wait to hear about how it goes.



Yeah, that is it... plus 5 or 6 buck in shipping. I'm getting $3500 in amazon gift cards tomorrow so I'm going to divert 600 to that order, and then the rest to another purchase I made.

But after I made the order for the lens for $600, I checked to see if they had more in their inventory, and evidently they had 99 remaining. Then an hour later they removed the item from their inventory. So I'm curious what is going to happen as well. 

The crazy thing is that I don't even really need/want the lens... but I know when I see a good deal... which can also coincide with a deal that is too good to be true. 

Either way, I'll probably throw it up for resale as used and I'll just play with it for the next few weeks/months to see if I like it better than my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii.


----------



## jdramirez (May 24, 2013)

like a bad scary movie, this too had a predictable ending. the order was cancelled and they claimed it was backorder ed. lieing Bastards.... or is that too harsh?


----------



## 2n10 (May 24, 2013)

I suspect they made an error in their add. It would be nice for them to at least say we blew it and apologize for getting you all excited for nothing.


----------



## Don Haines (May 24, 2013)

My bet is that someone goofed when listing it..... Said $600 instead of $900..... And 99 in stock????


----------



## elharo (May 24, 2013)

Every so often I run into a to good to be true deal like this on Amazon, and almost always it's cancelled after I order (though I did once score a used NEC 30" monitor for about half off, that is still with me and working well). I really don't understand why some sellers do this. What do they get out of this? Maybe they're playing some game where they're trying to get other sellers using automated listing software to lower their prices? I don't know.


----------



## jdramirez (May 24, 2013)

2n10 said:


> I suspect they made an error in their add. It would be nice for them to at least say we blew it and apologize for getting you all excited for nothing.



Once this happened to me where one person bought a lens in the used category and another night from the refurbished ( it was a new lens). so I sent the guy I had to cancel on a $5 gift card. I figured it was the least I could do.

& in all honesty, i wasn't that excited because I just sank 3500 on a kit lens plus 5d mkiii.... so I was really gonna hear it from the wife if I took out another 600.


----------



## jdramirez (May 24, 2013)

elharo said:


> Every so often I run into a to good to be true deal like this on Amazon, and almost always it's cancelled after I order (though I did once score a used NEC 30" monitor for about half off, that is still with me and working well). I really don't understand why some sellers do this. What do they get out of this? Maybe they're playing some game where they're trying to get other sellers using automated listing software to lower their prices? I don't know.



I think about doing this every now and then. I would be the lowest price, so I initially set a crazy low price, $1, and that triggers the camel price watch emails, then I raise my price so people go to the ad, they have some interest in the lens, and they seer my price which is the lowest, and they buy. I don't do that though...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> elharo said:
> 
> 
> > Every so often I run into a to good to be true deal like this on Amazon, and almost always it's cancelled after I order (though I did once score a used NEC 30" monitor for about half off, that is still with me and working well). I really don't understand why some sellers do this. What do they get out of this? Maybe they're playing some game where they're trying to get other sellers using automated listing software to lower their prices? I don't know.
> ...


 
Amazon has lots of clueless third party sellers. If they get many complaints or cancel many orders, they are removed.


----------



## jdramirez (May 25, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > elharo said:
> ...



They have an 84% positive rate... they aren't bad, they just err'd this time.


----------

